# Temporary Ear Infection Relief?



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I use baby wipes on their ears they do seem to soothe them a bit.
But this always happens when the vet is shut i also keep some ear drops at home from the vet in case this does happen.
If i wasn't in England i would have brought them over for you.

Maggie


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

We use an antibiotic eye and ear drop from the drugstore and it works great so you won't have to wait for the vet. It's called Optimyxin. e live in Canda and this is a generic drug but I'm sure they will have something similar in your area. The last ear infection Asia had cleared up without needing a vet visit.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

If you are unable to go to a pet store and get some ear cleaner you can make some home made stuff for now. I use 3 parts white vinegar and 1 part water. Some my suggest to use 3 parts white vinegar and 1 part rubbing alcohol but I found that the alcohol already hurts the painful ear. 
Clean out the ears and make sure they are dry afterwards by using cotton balls to wipe out any excess. I also clip any extra hair away from the under side of the ears so as to get more air in there and to keep it dry.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry Jester isnt feeling well... It always seems to be a weekend when they get sick. Our vet has always been great about given us extra meds to keep on hand, just for the weekend reason.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

The vinegar/alcohol will clean it and the acidity will discourage bacteria growth....but does sting. Do you have any leftover earwash or antibiotic cream from a previous infection? 
Guess what works as well on the external ear as hotspots? Gold bond powder! I'll clean the ear with a washcloth and Dial soap, rinse it, dry it, rub a small dab of Gold Bond cream on it and dust with the powder. The menthol in both really soothe. Should hold till you get to the vets
Be good Jester, don't scratch:smooch:


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

No meds on hand so I did the vinegar/water solution rinse then Gold Bond cream and a dusting of the powder this morning. It's looking a little better already but I will still get him into the vet tomorrow.

Thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Hang in there Jester!!!!


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I've had several instances of kids with ear infections and even if we go to the e.r. it takes atleast a day for the antibiotics to help. Not all e.r. drs. give pain stuff for the ears. Anyway, I haven't tried it with Argos since he's never had ear issues but it works wonders for the kids. I take some sweet oil and put it in a metal spoon. I run a lighter under it to make it warm but not hot. Then I pour it in the ear. With the kids I put a cotton ball in it and make them lay down with the bad ear up for a little bit. It's worked wonders and the ear pain goes away. I imagine it would work the same with dogs but without the cotton ball. I hope Jester gets better soon.


----------

